# Judo



## lonewolfofmibu (May 10, 2010)

I have found that of many older martial arts Judo still seems to be very respected and effective, are there any theories as to why Judo has been able to last decades and other have not?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

Since the founder of Judo, Kano Jigoro, only died about 72 years ago, by comparison to a whole lot of martial arts styles Judo is very young.


Are there specific styles you are referring to?


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 10, 2010)

well a great many styles of karate, Kempo and Kung Fu it seems as though you find more bad schools then you do good ones, but I have hardly ever seen a bad judo program (I say program because most judo in my area is clubs not actual Dojo's)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

Judo schools in my area mostly died off. 

But there is good and bad in every single style.

Want an old style that is still around and effective look at Shuaijiao... they don't some much older.

And the term Kung Fu is a generic term to describe Chinese Marital Arts, most of which are considerably older than Judo

Here are a few lists to consider

Chinese Martial Arts

Japanese Martial Arts

Martial Arts - general


----------



## lklawson (May 11, 2010)

Judo has active competition and Olympic support.

The same thing happened with a lot of indigenous western folk wrestling styles.  Once GR got Olympic status athletes began to focus on that instead of their local folk styles and participation in those styles dropped to abysmal lows some "died out" and others had only a small handful of practitioners.  Fortunately, there is something of a revival going on now.

You can see something similar going on with TKD.  It's Olympic status has given it a huge boost over competing Korean offerings.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (May 11, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, but I think that it`s been the fact that it`s a competative sport with one central controling body.

1 Olympic competition gaives it alot of world wide credability. 

2 Since it`s a sport, people practice it full on, usually without serious injury, so they get good at applying it against a resisting opponant.

3 since there`s basically one governing body for the sport, there`s a consistant set of standards and a fairly set curriculum. So there`s a set standard most teachers and coaches have to meet before they teach.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 26, 2012)

David43515 said:


> Just my 2 cents, but I think that it`s been the fact that it`s a competative sport with one central controling body.
> 
> 1 Olympic competition gaives it alot of world wide credability.
> 
> ...



Being a judo player from the US, I believe all three of your statements hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Since the founder of Judo, Kano Jigoro, only died about 72 years ago, by comparison to a whole lot of martial arts styles Judo is very young.
> 
> 
> Are there specific styles you are referring to?



Is this true?  Most modern styles of ma are relatively new, whether they claim relation to some older style or not?  Okinawan karate, TKD, BJJ...  Judo is older than many others.

Also, like BJJ, because it's grappling, it can be secured at close to 100% without serious risk of injury.  And there is a very rigid curriculum.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

